# apache+mod_php blank pages in browser [SOLVED]

## lnxlv

After migrating from another distro and web-server I've got a very strange problem: I'm trying to launch my little forum and getting blank page in browser when trying to access it's URL. No errors in browser, no errors in apache log files, no errors in syslog. Even if I add ini_set('display_errors', 1); and error_reporting(E_ALL); in index.php. If I put just some characters in that file, I see error unexpected T_VARIABLE. all directory is recursively chmoded to 777 (i've read mlf's FAQ). Also tryed to grep -r "error_reporting" and "display_errors" on all mlf's .php files and commented out found lines.

Other php software are working perfectly: postfixadmin, phpmyadmin, GetSimple.

Where to dig in?

```
[ebuild   R    ] www-servers/apache-2.2.22-r1 USE="ssl threads -debug -doc -ldap (-selinux) -static -suexec" APACHE2_MODULES="alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_file authz_host authz_user autoindex deflate dir filter headers include log_config mime mime_magic rewrite version vhost_alias -actions -asis -authn_alias -authn_anon -authn_dbd -authn_dbm -authn_default -authz_dbm -authz_default -authz_groupfile -authz_owner -cache -cern_meta -cgi -cgid -charset_lite -dav -dav_fs -dav_lock -dbd -disk_cache -dumpio -env -expires -ext_filter -file_cache -ident -imagemap -info -log_forensic -logio -mem_cache -negotiation -proxy -proxy_ajp -proxy_balancer -proxy_connect -proxy_ftp -proxy_http -proxy_scgi -reqtimeout -setenvif -speling -status -substitute -unique_id -userdir -usertrack" APACHE2_MPMS="worker -event -itk -peruser -prefork"[/glep]

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/php-5.3.13 USE="apache2 bzip2 calendar curl gd iconv imap json mysqli nls pdo posix readline session simplexml ssl sysvipc threads unicode xml zip zlib -bcmath -berkdb -cdb -cgi -cjk -cli -crypt -ctype -curlwrappers -debug -doc -embed -enchant -exif -fileinfo -filter -firebird -flatfile -fpm (-frontbase) -ftp -gdbm -gmp -hash -inifile -intl -iodbc -ipv6 -kerberos -kolab -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mhash -mssql -mysql -mysqlnd -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -phar -pic -postgres -qdbm -recode -sharedmem -snmp -soap -sockets -spell -sqlite -sqlite3 -suhosin (-sybase-ct) -tidy -tokenizer -truetype -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl
```

Also tried default php and apache configs, got same result. Everything was worked on lighttpd+fastcgi before.

Update: lighttpd+fastcgi on this box gives completely same result: blank page, nothing in log files (except access log, of course).Last edited by lnxlv on Sun May 27, 2012 8:22 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lnxlv

Problem solved by reemerging php with flag "mysql", before there was "mysqli" only.

can somebody explain, why there was no errors, even no hint to mysql problems? I'll address this question to mlf developers also, may be they have some special magic to hide errors so deep  :Smile: 

Update: there was a lot of @mysql_query in the code, so all output of mysql connection related functions was suppressed. I didn't knew that there is such possibility in php.

----------

